# OGF Steelhead get together



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Steelhead talk has been quite way too long!

Anyone interested in getting an OGF steelhead get together going in the fall or spring. It doesnt have to be all that big, seeing how fun the member appreciation outing is. I am looking for another excuse to see all you OGFers again.

Does not matter where, Grand, Chagrin, Mentor headlands, Edgewater, or Rocky. Just somewhere with lots of space, and lots of grills.

:B :B


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i think thats a good idea


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I am in!

Early season at the headlands might be good. Lots of room, grills ect.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

steelhead1 said:


> I am in!
> 
> Early season at the headlands might be good. Lots of room, grills ect.


I was thinking that because it would be a lot less crowded with more water to fish. And if people want to fish off boats, they could do that too.


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Bullseye1 Is Off The Site, But In For The Steelhead Get-together.
I'm Losing My Job As A Firefighter Because Of Parkinson's Disease, And So Access To Computer. Will Check In From Time To Time. Thanks For All The Info On Steelheading - Rang Up Over 100 This Past Year. To Fish On And Goby One Gnoby - A Special Thanks. Call Me When The Get Together Shapes Up...3305071715. Later Boys And Girls...


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

im in.matt


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

if this happens let me know!!!rattletraprex & i will go!!!fairport harbour???


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Soap, looks like you are the coordinator this year. The past two falls, KSUflash put together an outing that was pretty successful. We didn't have it the past fall because the water was always muddy. But Headlands is a great place to do it, as long as people don't mind the walk. It's also a good place for newbies to learn a few things without everyone being jammed into a river.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Seagulls are hitting pretty good that time of year as well.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i wouldent mind learning a few things im never able to hook up with a steelie


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

archman said:


> Soap, looks like you are the coordinator this year. The past two falls, KSUflash put together an outing that was pretty successful. We didn't have it the past fall because the water was always muddy. But Headlands is a great place to do it, as long as people don't mind the walk. It's also a good place for newbies to learn a few things without everyone being jammed into a river.


Coordinator hey....
Well I am passing that crown over to you....  

Waiting for OGF mods to enter the thread....

What would be a good time to do it, I am thinking a saturday in early to late october....


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> What would be a good time to do it, I am thinking a saturday in early to late october....



All depends on water temp.

I fish out of Fairport all the time with my boat...I will know when they are close


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Steelhead1 is right, it depends on the water temp. I've done well there in late September, and I've also seen them not show up until November.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey stop it. Way too early to be talking about steel. Got to give it at least until the middle of July  I might be interested in checking out this happening. Never been to the Headlands.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Its never to early to be talking about steel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have a few pics I want to post but I dont have a scanner, these ones are some real bruisers....

Archman dont worry nobody will see "the spot" in the pic!!!!1


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wish you had a scanner. Would love to see some big steelies.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am in.

flash----------------------out


----------



## CTB86 (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm in for sure!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I would be in if you all don't mind a guy new to steelies


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Soap, it's your honey hole, so I don't care.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ya i think we all should get together at soaps honey hole. lol


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Sign me up 4 this one because I missed the last one.(wedding in P.A.) I have only caught 9 steelies in my life and they were all from the C.E.I. Breakwall w/ powerbait right off the bottom. Caught 3 others on Cleo spoons. Would love to get into those river steelies though. Waded that stream by WilWood Marina once for stellies but only got a small walleye! Would also like to learn and fish w/ some members from here!!!


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I'd probably make the trek for this one as well. I've only fished the Vermilion for steelies and caught a few. I'm sure a group outing would provide plenty of info....and entertainment!

BTW, where are the headlands anyway? Anybody have a link?


CW


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Headlands is up in Mentor, which is about 25 miles east of Cleveland. You'll be fishing off a breakwall in the lake, not the river. However, it will be right at the mouth of the Grand River. We had this two years ago and it was a great time.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ya, we could get together at Soaps' honey hole. I know where it is


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

I am in.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

BigDaddy you know where its at huh????
That makes 4 of us and keep it on the low down.....
Peple venture the rivers near you and find your own....


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

For a price your secret is safe with me.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

BigDaddy300 said:


> For a price your secret is safe with me.


Do you take a check???
I bet we fished the same hole and never new it.....


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone comming from the Cincinnati area? Looking to share a ride (save on gas money), and catch my first Steelhead.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Rooster said:


> Anyone comming from the Cincinnati area? Looking to share a ride (save on gas money), and catch my first Steelhead.


Boy didnt think people would come all the way up from the cincy area...


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I was planning to take a trip up to give steelhead a try.an OGF outing is as good a time as any!

Im now just waiting for steelheader007 to offer me a ride. LOL


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> BigDaddy you know where its at huh????
> That makes 4 of us and keep it on the low down.....
> Peple venture the rivers near you and find your own....



the rocky is to far away for me even if i knew where ur honey hole is  . i do have a couple of my own around here just not in the rivers.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Rooster,
PM me when get actual dates and it gets a little closer. I'll probably make the trip and should have room, I would only be taking one other person along....assuming my whole family doesn't want to make a trip to the in-laws which are in Huron. 

I may also drag my camper up there and stay a few days. Anybody have suggestions on campgrounds near there?


CW



Rooster said:


> Anyone comming from the Cincinnati area? Looking to share a ride (save on gas money), and catch my first Steelhead.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Rooster keep me in mind too. I live in waynesville. I am wanting to catch my first steelie too.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I'm in Nick! Should be a good time!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Depending on the date... I'd try to make it. I LOVE Steelhead fishing and the fact you guys are talking about it before it's even August... almost brings a tear to my eye... it's just a beautiful thing!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey, why not. Count me in!!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Nick, did you have any more details yet with this gathering?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

When: Saturday October 14th
Where: Mentor Headlands
Why: To catch some steelies
Who: OGFer's, families, and friends

More details to come!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

sweet........... ill be able to go.


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

October 15th is a Sunday? Is it the 14th?

Either way, I'm there!

Is this something that can be done from a kayak? I have a LOT to learn about Steelhead!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

OK the 14th , My appoligies.


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Rooster you can fish from a yak best time is in December or January when the bigger fish are staging up by the mouths of the rivers You can use jointed husky jerks or spoons ect. they also put up more of a fight since they have more room to fight I think Octber is early the number of fish won't be in yet most of the steelheads spawn in the spring but 7 years ago i did start to catch them in mid September.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

The londons use to show up real early. I use to hook a few at the end of August. The manistees run much later but still start to show up, not in numbers, mid to late September.

Rooster, I have seen people use yaks. One guy in particular I see often casts out his lure and paddles up and down the river like trolling. I would give it a try.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

A lot of the fish we are catching in Mid September-early October are PA fish.


----------

